# G4 @ FWA 2011



## Shouden (Mar 30, 2011)

AOTS is going to be running a bit on "The largest furry convention in the world" which would be Anthrocon.

Did any Anthrocon attendees get on the show?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: G4 @ Anthrocon 2011*



Shouden said:


> If any Anthrocon attendees get on the show?


 
...yes? What are you asking? Presumably at least some people will be on it, otherwise it won't be much of a show, will it.

Do you actually have any points to make or are you just going, "Hey look at this!"?


----------



## Shouden (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: G4 @ Anthrocon 2011*

Okay...I'm sorry to...anyone notice how EASY it is to offend furries?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: G4 @ Anthrocon 2011*



Shouden said:


> Okay...I'm sorry to...anyone notice how EASY it is to offend furries?


 
You mean does anyone know about one of their defining characteristics?

I do hope you're not referring to me. I wouldn't even know how to be offended by that.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: G4 @ Anthrocon 2011*

Okay your OP is really confusing. is it anthrocon or weekend furry atlanta? 

Anthrocon hasn't happened yet. there's no way to know if someone is on it or not.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: G4 @ Anthrocon 2011*

Nope, I'm referring to the other Lizard King who has no sense of tact and comes off as a jackass and can't say, "dude, I think you made a mistake, you might want to fix that." and instead goes, "Hey, you idiot, fix your thread...moron."



			
				Fay V said:
			
		

> Okay your OP is really confusing. is it anthrocon or weekend furry atlanta?
> 
> Anthrocon hasn't happened yet. there's no way to know if someone is on it or not.



It was in Atlanta, so it's gotta be Furry Weekend. They didn't really say what con it was just that it was one of the largest furry cons in the US.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: G4 @ Anthrocon 2011*



Shouden said:


> Nope, I'm referring to the other Lizard King who has no sense of tact and comes off as a jackass and can't say, "dude, I think you made a mistake, you might want to fix that." and instead goes, "Hey, you idiot, fix your thread...moron."


 
Please quote where I called you an idiot and a moron. Weren't you _literally _just complaining about people being easily offended? Gosh.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: G4 @ Anthrocon 2011*



LizardKing said:


> Please quote where I called you an idiot and a moron. Weren't you _literally _just complaining about people being easily offended? Gosh.


 


LizardKing said:


> ...yes? What are you asking? Presumably at  least some people will be on it, otherwise it won't be much of a show,  will it.
> 
> *Do you actually have any points to make or are you just going, "Hey look at this!"?*



Here ya go. But, again, I wasn't referring to you, just your evil twin.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: G4 @ Anthrocon 2011*

It's FWA, not Anthrocon going to be on G4. Anthrocon is June 23-26. :V



Shouden said:


> Here ya go. But, again, I wasn't referring to you, just your evil twin.



He's not calling you an idiot.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: G4 @ Anthrocon 2011*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's FWA, not Anthrocon going to be on G4. Anthrocon is June 23-26. :V
> 
> 
> 
> He's not calling you an idiot.


 

Yup, yup. I miss understood, and now I can't change the OP thing 'cause it's already been replied to.

I thought I saw someone from FA on there. I forget his name, though.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: G4 @ Anthrocon 2011*



Shouden said:


> Yup, yup. I miss understood, and now I can't change the OP thing 'cause it's already been replied to.
> 
> I thought I saw someone from FA on there. I forget his name, though.


 

Changed.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 31, 2011)

I watched the vid they made. Seemed fun :3 it made me actually want to go to FWA


----------



## Larry (Mar 31, 2011)

So, wait. Did they already aired the bit? (I don't have cable, just those crappy Digital Converter Boxes)


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 31, 2011)

Watched it last night. It wasn't all to bad, it could have been MUCH worse. :V


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 31, 2011)

I was at FWA and trust me a lot of people were on their toes about the intrusion of a film crew. Some of the "questionable goods vendors" (You know what I mean) put masks or were strangely absent from the dealers den. I was wandering around so I didn't get interviewed or anything but I have a feeling it put plenty of people on end.


----------



## Larry (Mar 31, 2011)

[yt]yi6eelbXGG0[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2011)

Could've been worse.


Fenrari said:


> I was at FWA and trust me a lot of people were on  their toes about the intrusion of a film crew. Some of the  "questionable goods vendors" (You know what I mean) put masks or were  strangely absent from the dealers den. I was wandering around so I  didn't get interviewed or anything but I have a feeling it put plenty of  people on end.


And that's a bad thing how?


----------



## Aden (Mar 31, 2011)

larry669 said:


> [yt]yi6eelbXGG0[/yt]


 
well that was just cheesy as hell
so I guess it fits |3

\the stock animal sounds were really bad though


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 31, 2011)

Can't believe she slapped the fursuit head. I have seen some heads that are molded to fit the face and cannot be turned without discomfort. Why is that the only thing that bugged me...


----------



## Alstor (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't get why most people are so up in arms about this. Minus the stock sounds, it was a great coverage clip and probably the most neutral. And WolfPupTK gave an interview that pretty much represented most of the "normal" people in the fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2011)

Alstor said:


> And WolfPupTK


 Where have I heard of this person before?


----------



## Alstor (Mar 31, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Where have I heard of this person before?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nZx5BzFY9M


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 31, 2011)

I stopped like G4 through this last year or so, their fanboyism was destroying the show, and their skits are unfunny as hell. I liked some of the reviews, but their website is way better, and I'm glad Directv got rid of it.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 1, 2011)

How were they allowed in the con with a film crew? =/


----------



## LunaraLioness (Apr 1, 2011)

Meadow said:


> How were they allowed in the con with a film crew? =/


 
FWA staff and the board invited them in. They were the only media outlet allowed in the con. Also, staff member were present wherever and whenever they filmed. The staff kept tabs on them and made sure G4 only filmed in specific areas.


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I stopped like G4 through this last year or so, their fanboyism was destroying the show, and their skits are unfunny as hell. I liked some of the reviews, but their website is way better, and I'm glad Directv got rid of it.


 
Same here. I watched the channel back when I was 7 when it used to be TechTV. X-Play and AOTS is the only show that keeps me watching G4, but only because fo the games and technology reviews. but yeah, G4 has some interesting stuff from time to time, but I don't watch it as much as I used to.



LunaraLioness said:


> FWA staff and the board invited them in. They were the only media outlet allowed in the con. Also, staff member were present wherever and whenever they filmed. The staff kept tabs on them and made sure G4 only filmed in specific areas.



Specific areas. You mean like the adult area? xD


----------



## LunaraLioness (Apr 1, 2011)

> Specific areas. You mean like the adult area? xD



Uh, no. More like the parade and public con space. How do I know? I was there.


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)

If you saw the video, the reporter was in the adult space, holding up furry porn to the camera.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 1, 2011)

larry669 said:


> If you saw the video, the reporter was in the adult space, holding up furry porn to the camera.


 
I realize porn is in the fandom and in fact makes a lot of furry artist famous but is there not ONE time where they can skip the sex? I don't look at yiffy porn and minors are not allowed. If every time something about furries is brought up and porn, sex, or murrsuits are mentioned it makes me wonder is that all people really care about in the end? I don't see Star Treck fans holding up porn and stuff- and believe me they have it and it is often times odder than furries... 0~o

Just once I would like a show to focous only on the good and forget the small side of the fandom. The small dark secret gets more notice than what it really should.


----------



## LunaraLioness (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah I saw the damn footage. And yeah, she did. But at the same time, she didn't dwell on it. The clip of it wasn't even that long. Yeah, she could've not brought it up. But guess what? Sex sells, and Furries like porn. And G4 is the same network that broadcasts the annual Adult Entertainment Expo. Let's put it this way, FWA staff isn't stupid. I know these guys. It's why G4 was allowed in and the local shock jock wannabes at Rock 100 was banned from the hotel. Sadly, the radio pricks still suckered some Furs to talk to them from outside. I heard it. And it was FAR worse than G4 showing some censored porn for a few seconds. G4 did a decent job, and Furries need to grow a pair and be realistic. Until we've been around longer like Trekkies, we're gonna be under a microscope. We all know who we are, and what we want people to know about us, just go and tell them. Running and hiding is only gonna make it worse.


----------

